# New from Southern Cal



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm another Horse.com refugee straggling over in withdrawal.....

I'm from Riverside, CA (think hot and dry!). I am married, have 3 girls (10, 12 and 16), work as a speech therapist for the local school district. I'm off for the summer!!

I have 2 horses (Cody-4 yr. old PMU draft cross gelding, Tahoe-7 yr. old paint gelding), 1 pony (Spirit Bear, 13 yr. old POA-best pony ever!!), 2 dogs, 2 cats, fish, geckos and hamster.

Glad to be here and see some familiar names!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!

Have fun posting!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Alabama and welcome to the forum


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, danastark! Great to see you!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

A big hello and welcome from Michigan! I saw your Cody in the draft thread and he's gorgeous! Looking forward to talking with all the "refugees"!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

